# Am I missing something???



## The Master™ (Aug 8, 2004)

Is there some sort of anniversary or something that I'm ignorant of (other than the 300th Anniversary of Gibraltars British ties)???

On the BBC they are starting to show *Battlefield Britain (first episode all about Roman occupation of Britain and the Isini uprising*, and yesterday Channel 4 (I think) showed *Weapons that made Britain great (looking at armour)*...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 8, 2004)

Darn it, I keep missing the history shows.


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 8, 2004)

Battlefield Britain is a weekly programme... www.bbc.co.uk/history


----------



## Esioul (Aug 8, 2004)

I missed that episode, but I saw bits of the armour one. Anyone else been watching extreme archaeology?


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 24, 2004)

This Friday's episode is about The Armada...

There are some more programmes appearing... On Channel 4, Saturday 8pm... "The Worst Jobs in History"...


----------

